

Stupid Patent of the Month: Attorney “Inventor” Games the System - CapitalistCartr
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/02/stupid-patent-month-attorney-inventor-games-system

======
anovikov
How much easier life on the other side of the Iron Curtain is!

